# anyone tried the Solo Stove for outdoor bonfires?



## twd000 (Feb 13, 2018)

Admin: wasn't sure which forum was appropriate for this post - feel free to move it

Thinking ahead to warmer weather and backyard bonfires.  We have a piece of junk chiminea which smokes everyone out and requires constant tending.  

I cam across the Solo Stove (Bonfire size)

https://www.solostove.com/solo-stove-bonfire/








Has anyone tried one of these?  Seems like the airflow would be great for supporting secondary burn and preventing swirling smoke.

Not excited about the $300 price tag, but seems like I could fashion a representative knock-off version with some scrap material and some time on the welding rig at our Makerspace.  I'm thinking cut a beer keg about half height, then put a stainless steel stock pot inside, drill some holes and tack them together.  Surround it with pretty pavers/stones to cover the ugly welds.  What do you think?


----------



## Rearscreen (Feb 13, 2018)

Or you could make one of these.


----------



## gastone21 (Feb 13, 2018)

They certainly look like a nice little kit.  Pricey though.  The redneck method is to get an old washer tub and use that.  I've sat at one and I gotta say it worked extremely well.

Not mine, but I've thought about doing it:


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2018)

The principle behind the solo stove is sound and they do work. This is basically a TLUD (*top-lit updraft gasifier). *Done right, they can be remarkably efficient. I have been right next to a large (55gal drum) TLUD that was burning rigorously. There was no smoke at all and absolutely no smoke smell either. That last point really surprised me. This design is popular with folks making biochar. There are lots of plans on the internet for building a DIY version.
http://lorihart68.blogspot.com/2013/04/clean-stove-findings.html




Here is another patio version
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYXYVOD/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## Mrpelletburner (Feb 22, 2019)

twd000 said:


> Admin: wasn't sure which forum was appropriate for this post - feel free to move it
> 
> Thinking ahead to warmer weather and backyard bonfires.  We have a piece of junk chiminea which smokes everyone out and requires constant tending.
> 
> ...



They go on sale every few months.

I own the larger version and zero campfire smell and no smoke. The only issue is the heat output is only above the fire, which can be an issue if you are sitting around the fire.

The unit is very well built and comes with a handy storage bag. Would purchase again but not for $300.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 23, 2019)

I definitely want something like this for when it isn't below freezing at night. Maybe when it goes on sale.


----------



## Nateums (Feb 23, 2019)

Dangerous to be thinking about summer at this time of year.


----------



## EbS-P (Feb 23, 2019)

Those look really neat.  I wonder what size logs fit?  Log size would not be an issue with the  Yukon size   I wish it had a ring around the outside that would stay cool. I have this cowboy cook pit and it makes me much les anxious having my kids around it as you can always touch the bumper ring without getting hurt. No smoke would be a great bonus. I could always stack the Solo on the cowboy grill. 

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/red...VDLjACh0JUQFEEAQYAiABEgKej_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## armanidog (Feb 23, 2019)

Biolite started off making a camp stove (which I bought and use).They now make a firepit/stove device.
It revs up the fire using a 4 speed rechargeable battery fan. It is smokeless and high efficiency.
$200 on Amazon. I'm thinking about it but right now building materials come first.


----------



## EbS-P (Feb 23, 2019)

armanidog said:


> Biolite started off making a camp stove (which I bought and use).They now make a firepit/stove device.
> It revs up the fire using a 4 speed rechargeable battery fan. It is smokeless and high efficiency.
> $200 on Amazon. I'm thinking about it but right now building materials come first.



Interesting....  they say you shouldn’t run it without the battery pack and fan. I’m nervous with a battery that close to the fire. Are there any stoves that you can control from your phone? A feature I don’t need... one I see as a potential failure point... but I still kinda want. 

Evan


----------



## xman23 (Feb 23, 2019)

That thing is to small and looks to be fire in a can. I have a old indestructible colman pit. 30 inch round, with screen about 24 inches high


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 23, 2019)

xman23 said:


> That thing is to small and looks to be fire in a can. I have a old indestructible colman pit. 30 inch round, with screen about 24 inches high



They make a 30" model.


----------



## brazilbl (Feb 23, 2019)

If you are blessed to have a spare Weber kettle not being used, put that to use as your fire pit.  Burns well and the lid can be used to extinguish the fire when done.  I took the legs off and wrapped rocks around it and doesn’t look like a sore thumb as a washer tub, which does look cool to see the fire from the perforations in the tub.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Feb 25, 2019)

I keep thinking to try a bonfire solo as well. Looks neat.


----------



## Vtbeerhunter (Feb 26, 2019)

I have one, love it.  We enjoy the efficiency so much, we actually take it camping with us.  

https://photos.app.goo.gl/hdL1agGz6nTFSqF49
https://photos.app.goo.gl/EQBtpvKTCK9f8EWx9

I'd buy another to keep near the pool if I could swing it.  We burn about half the wood of an open campfire, and it does better on the waterfront when windy.  

Cheers!  - JMS


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 26, 2019)

Does it require seasoned wood? I kind of want the little one to take camping. Then I can just take a small chainsaw and the campfire will be super easy.


----------



## Mrpelletburner (Feb 26, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Does it require seasoned wood? I kind of want the little one to take camping. Then I can just take a small chainsaw and the campfire will be super easy.



Think your best bet would be to buy a small bundle of wood that most campgrounds sell. The small bundle of would would keep the fire going for at least a couple of hours, as the pit seems to use less wood.

I find that the the unit’s heat is above the fire and not immediately around the fire. Another-words if you have your feet next to the fire, you really don’t feel the heat.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 26, 2019)

Mrpelletburner said:


> Think your best bet would be to buy a small bundle of wood that most campgrounds sell. The small bundle of would would keep the fire going for at least a couple of hours, as the pit seems to use less wood.
> 
> I find that the the unit’s heat is above the fire and not immediately around the fire. Another-words if you have your feet next to the fire, you really don’t feel the heat.



That is kind of frustrating. I assume something a bit more radiant doesn't exist. This is a neat concept though, and I'll probably snag one anyway. I thought it would be great for camping in an unimproved site with a tent.


----------



## Stinkpickle (Feb 26, 2019)

I’ve been keeping on eye on these.  I would like to try an EPA campfire.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Feb 27, 2019)

Mrpelletburner said:


> Think your best bet would be to buy a small bundle of wood that most campgrounds sell. The small bundle of would would keep the fire going for at least a couple of hours, as the pit seems to use less wood.
> 
> I find that the the unit’s heat is above the fire and not immediately around the fire. Another-words if you have your feet next to the fire, you really don’t feel the heat.



Interesting. Not really much radiant heat?  Might have to wait on this one.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 27, 2019)

2fireplacesinSC said:


> Interesting. Not really much radiant heat?  Might have to wait on this one.



It kind of defeats the purpose, right? Maybe a shorter wider unit would be better.


----------



## RGrant (Aug 29, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I have a Solo Stove Bonfire, I've had it for a few years.  I got in on it when it was being funded through Kickstarter so I got in early and didn't pay much relative to the current prices I dont think. 
Larger logs aren't the best, but if you keep them at about 18 inches or less they fit fine.  Smaller logs / sticks / cut end pieces and such work better because if the wood breaches the top of the stove it begins to disrupt the airflow to burn off the smoke.
I like it better than ground campfires due to the efficiency of the burn resulting in the lack of smoke. I don't think I had really thought about the radiant heat from the stove before so if that means anything to anyone- I hadn't noticed a lacking there. One thing I have noticed though is there isn't the moving about or the merry-go-round effect where you're dodging smoke. 
It's pricey- I store it inside when I'm not using it- have a little routine to keep it clean- and ultimately I'd recommend it.
I live in a downtown area on .15 acres so my back yard is small and neighbors are close. I think it helps keep down on the smoke that might bother others.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 30, 2019)

RGrant said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I have a Solo Stove Bonfire, I've had it for a few years.  I got in on it when it was being funded through Kickstarter so I got in early and didn't pay much relative to the current prices I dont think.
> Larger logs aren't the best, but if you keep them at about 18 inches or less they fit fine.  Smaller logs / sticks / cut end pieces and such work better because if the wood breaches the top of the stove it begins to disrupt the airflow to burn off the smoke.
> I like it better than ground campfires due to the efficiency of the burn resulting in the lack of smoke. I don't think I had really thought about the radiant heat from the stove before so if that means anything to anyone- I hadn't noticed a lacking there. One thing I have noticed though is there isn't the moving about or the merry-go-round effect where you're dodging smoke.
> It's pricey- I store it inside when I'm not using it- have a little routine to keep it clean- and ultimately I'd recommend it.
> I live in a downtown area on .15 acres so my back yard is small and neighbors are close. I think it helps keep down on the smoke that might bother others.



Have you seen the screens offered now? I pre-ordered one for each of my solo stoves.


----------



## RGrant (Sep 2, 2019)

I'll have to look, but- screen? The ring that they sit on? I don't have one, but my in-laws do. They seem to like it, but I just have it on the patio bricks in the back yard.


----------



## RGrant (Sep 2, 2019)

Nope, that's not what you meant! They really do have screens now- looks interesting- I don't think I'm in the market for one, but I can see why some people would like them if they were concerned about the embers flying away.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 2, 2019)

RGrant said:


> Nope, that's not what you meant! They really do have screens now- looks interesting- I don't think I'm in the market for one, but I can see why some people would like them if they were concerned about the embers flying away.


I have all softwoods like spruce and fir so loads of pops and sizzles from the sap. My wife hates the flying cinders.


----------



## Mrpelletburner (Sep 2, 2019)

RGrant said:


> Nope, that's not what you meant! They really do have screens now- looks interesting- I don't think I'm in the market for one, but I can see why some people would like them if they were concerned about the embers flying away.



I just can’t get over the prices For the screen [emoji15]


----------

